# Computer Navigation with Joint Replacement



## cwilson3333 (Jan 12, 2012)

What is the correct code to use when the doctor uses computer assisted navigation 
during a total joint replacement?

I was using CPT 20985, but one of the doctors thinks it's 0054T ?


----------



## BCrandall (Jan 12, 2012)

20985 is for imageless and 0054t is for fluoroscopic guided surgery. So it will depend on the documentation. We have the Mako robotic system so I have to use HCPCS S2900 too.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Computer assisted navigation*

Thanks and I will go over operative note and consult with doctor.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Mako Robotic System*



BCrandall said:


> 20985 is for imageless and 0054t is for fluoroscopic guided surgery. So it will depend on the documentation. We have the Mako robotic system so I have to use HCPCS S2900 too.



Our doctors just started using the Mako Robotic System.  When you say you use code 
S2900 for the computer navigation system, is this for the physician billing or facility billing.
What is the charge for this service and any problems with the insurance companies paying.

Thanks again,
Cw


----------

